# Slingbow arrow rest concept.



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I fell into slingshots from an archery background and my first dealings with slings was making slingbows. I've done a version of this arrow rest with pretty good success but since I started laser cutting stuff, I was inspired once again to sling arrows with rubber.

Here is a semi finished frame with the arrow rest mounting bump on the inside of the fork.









Using a wrap and tuck TBG, the laser cut leather arrow rest fork.

















How the arrow would rest. This will work best with feather fletched arrows because they fold past the rest and the rest being leather and supple, it will bend but bounce back.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice and easy, like it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I really like it, great idea and design, excellent matte.

Thanks ..... Alf


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like a sound concept.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I forgot to mention that the frame was laser cut!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

would love to see a video of you shooting it very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bigron said:


> would love to see a video of you shooting it very cool :thumbsup:


I don't do much video and my youtube account is odd, I'll see if I can upload to Vimeo when it's done. I just need to make double TBG band set and a paracord wrist brace.


----------



## gudway (Sep 20, 2013)

Need some info
What should I ask for to get the rubbery **** the dip tool handles in
Where can I get


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

gudway said:


> Need some info
> What should I ask for to get the rubbery **** the dip tool handles in
> Where can I get


Home Depot, Lowe's etc. PlastiDip. Just tell them you want "the rubbery **** they dip tool handles in..."

they'll know what it is


----------



## gudway (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Flipgun
Another question. I was searching for slingbow "Arrow rests" and found only ONE entry
Does that seem ok? I expected that to be a hot item since it is a big problem for me.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Easy & smart,very good hack


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

cool design


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!! i like that one well done Buddy


----------

